# Kitten cuteness overload!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Momma Dani is a very, very good momma! She will let me get surprisingly close but gets very nervous when I touch her. That's ok. I just need to be able to fondle the kittens now and then, not her. When someone comes in the room she does not know she hides behind the litter box which is on the upper shelf.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bless mama's heart! So much input, no wonder she's nervous! 
Such adorable kittens!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...they're adorable! Thanks for my kitten fix!


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Kittens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Mommy Dani and her brood are sooooo adorable!
That kitten's expression in the 2nd picture really made me have a good laugh, though.
Are they just beginning to see and fumble around?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Within a few days I think they will be ready for a litter box in the lower level. Momma does an excellent job of keeping things clean but soon they will be old enough to start scratching around.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Aww so adorable!! She does look relaxed and not so worried about you. It's a start for her! and good for the kittens.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Precious kittens! And what a devoted mommy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ridiculously cute! Do we have any updated pics?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

AWW, oh my goodness, those sweet kittens are ADORABLE! Their momma is so pretty, as well. She looks so content and happy! I am seriously dying over here with all of this cuteness :luv


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am in love! Sweet little babies!


----------

